# I think my incubator is set to Rooster...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

When I had to give up my last flock at the old house all my Seramas went to one home and I have been going back to get their eggs so I can reseed a new flock here with them. Problem is I have set TONS of eggs. Seramas being Seramas I keep ending up with last minute quitters - eggs which will peep, and occasionally start to pip, for days before deciding they'd rather just stay in the egg permanently! Of the ones I have been hatching.... rooster, rooster, rooster. I have gotten three hens out of a ton of hatches! Good news is I have had no lack of interest in the boys and have been able to sell them off quickly before they become too much of a nuisance.

This one looks ever so dramatic with the sunset behind him... 









These three went within minutes of me posting ads which is funny because they're rather dull in color but the photo is adorable!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That first pic is adorable.

Did you notice the one peep standing looks like it's leaning on the peep next to it? Security blanket?

I had years like that, couldn't hatch a female to save my soul. It seems to be the norm for many some years.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Way too cute!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww they are cute! Glad you could sell some. This year I had the same thing. Out of 10 silkies, 3 girls. Good luck with the new farm!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Those sure are cute!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So I bought some heritage Rhode Island Red eggs actually wanting to hatch roosters so I could use them to breed sex links in the spring. They had me on my toes until a few days ago, I though I hatched all hens until one finally sprouted a green tail feather!! FWEW! Will have to take a couple photos. They're the sweetest little things, follow me around like puppy dogs since I let them loose in the general population.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

See how things can switch around so quickly. Maybe the secret is don't wish for more of one than the other.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My first trio of silkies was 2 roos and a hen. Her and her offspring only hatched more girls. Really. I ended up with 9 girls. This happened for the 3 hatches they had. But now it's payback time and I get a hatch of 7 boys and 3 girls.


----------

